
Future Kubernetes will mimic what Facebook already does - kgraves
https://www.nextplatform.com/2019/06/10/future-kubernetes-will-mimic-what-facebook-already-does/
======
tannhaeuser
> _Google created Kubernetes from scratch in the Go programming language_

K8s was ported from Java [1].

[1]:
[https://archive.fosdem.org/2019/schedule/event/kubernetesclu...](https://archive.fosdem.org/2019/schedule/event/kubernetesclusterfuck/)

------
arpa
Namespaces were not created by google, but rather Al Viro back in 2002. Google
developers had input, but it is a bold claim that it was "donated" to linux
kernel. Cgroups were created by google devs, but later on developed by the
community, so wouldn't really claim they were "donated" too.

